# Hello Firefox, this is Chrome calling!



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> For the first time, Chrome and Firefox can talk to each other via WebRTC. WebRTC is a new set of technologies that brings clear crisp voice, sharp high-definition (HD) video and low-delay communication to the web browser.
> 
> From the very beginning, this joint WebRTC effort was embraced by the open web community, including engineers from the Chrome and Firefox teams. The common goal was to help developers offer rich, secure communications, integrated directly into their web applications.


Here


----------

